# historien du XIXe siècle, spécialiste du Moyen Âge



## chatkigazouille

Cui cui tout le monde !

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à trouver une formule pour exprimer ce concept que j'aimerais mettre en apposition ? Voilà un historien vivant dans le 19e siècle qui est expert du Moyen Âge. Celui-ci a fait une opinion qu'une certaine hymne de l'Église était issue du 12e siècle. Mis en contexte :

_Virgo Dei Genitrix_ est une hymne mariale. Selon Ulysse Chevalier, _historien du 19e siècle, expert du Moyen Âge_, elle remonte au 12e siècle.

Il y a une formule plus élégante pour cela ? Sans confondre le temps où vivait cet homme et celui auquel il se spécialisait.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## philfree

Si la double apposition te gêne, tu peux inverser l’ordre de la façon suivante (pour mettre en avant l’epoque où vivait cet homme) :
Selon l’historien du 19ème siècle, Ulysse Chevalier, expert du Moyen âge, ...


----------



## Itisi

Oui, c'est mieux.  Mais je crois que la première virgule est superflue, car son nom n'est pas en apposition.


----------



## ancenis

chatkigazouille said:


> Il y a une formule plus élégante pour cela ?


Puisqu'il existe un mot précis pour "historien expert du Moyen-âge", pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser au lieu de se compliquer la vie avec une double apposition ?
_ Selon Ulysse Chevalier, médiéviste du 19e siècle,..._


----------



## jekoh

Itisi said:


> la première virgule est superflue


Oui, avec la première virgule on laisse entendre que UC serait le seul historien du 19e siècle.


----------



## Itisi

selon l'historien du 19e siècle U C, médiéviste.


----------



## ancenis

_historien du XIXème siècle_ peut signifier qu'il s'agit d'un historien ayant vécu au XIXème siècle, ou d'un historien (actuel par exemple) étudiant le XIXème siècle. Cela peut créer une confusion avec médiéviste.
Si vous tenez vraiment à historien, même si cela fait double emploi avec médiéviste, faites-en un adjectif:
_Selon Ulysse Chevalier, historien médiéviste du 19e siècle, ._..


----------



## chatkigazouille

ancenis said:


> Puisqu'il existe un mot précis pour "historien expert du Moyen-âge", pourquoi ne pas l'utiliser au lieu de se compliquer la vie avec une double apposition ?
> _ Selon Ulysse Chevalier, médiéviste du 19e siècle,..._



Puisque je ne savais même pas qu'il existait un tel terme, médiéviste... Bon merci !


----------



## Itisi

*ancenis*, non, je préfère ma formulation telle qu'elle est ; je n'aime pas 'médiéviste du 19e siècle', na !. On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord...


----------



## philfree

Itisi said:


> Oui, c'est mieux.  Mais je crois que la première virgule est superflue, car son nom n'est pas en apposition.


@Itisi : en effet tu as raison.
En définitive, la meilleure formulation ici est celle que tu proposes car elle permet de mettre en exergue la spécialité de cet historien puisque le sujet global du texte porte sur le Moyen âge : S_elon l'historien du 19e siècle_ _Ulysse Chevalier_, _médiéviste_, ....


----------



## tartopom

Elle remonte(rait) au 12e siècle, d'après U. C., médiéviste et historien du 19e siècle.


----------



## ancenis

Itisi said:


> je n'aime pas 'médiéviste du 19e siècle', na !. On n'est pas obligé d'être d'accord...


Très bien, très bien, je prends note que vous n'aimez pas et que vous n'êtes pas obligé d'être d'accord.

@philfree:
Intéressant. Comme quoi l'interprétation de l'écrit peut être subjective...

Dans la forme que je propose, c'est, comme dans la vôtre d'ailleurs, l'apposition qui suffit à opérer la mise en exergue de la qualité; c'est elle qui légitime par avance ce que sera le discours du personnage (il est médiéviste, donc il sait de quoi il parle); contrairement à vous, je ne ressens pas en quoi l'ajout de mots superflus avant le nom du personnage (le terme médiéviste suggérant de fait celui d'historien)  joue un rôle en ce sens, au contraire. Les linguistes ont une formule pour cela: le faible rendement fonctionnel: un message est d'autant plus efficace qu'il se passe de mots non nécessaires.

D'ailleurs, à tout prendre, si on recherche l'information la plus pertinente, ce n'est pas cette fonction d'historien qu'il faudrait mentionner en double emploi, mais celle de bibliographe, cette fois réellement utile puisqu'à titre de qualité convaincante complémentaire; il est en effet autant question ici, avec cet hymne marial, d'histoire que de poésie liturgique.
J'irais donc jusqu'à amender ma proposition par:
_Selon Ulysse Chevalier, bibliographe et médiéviste du 19e siècle, ..._
Et on aurait donc préparé le lecteur de la meilleure façon, selon moi, à recevoir le message du savant sur ce sujet où il possède une double expertise.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour éviter l'ambiguïté, on pourrait dire :

_historien *au* XIXe siècle, expert du Moyen Âge_


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime la solution de MC, sauf que...

Ulysse Chevalier a vécu de 1841 à 1923 et certains de ses écrits datent d'après 1900, soit du début du_ _ XXe  siècle.
Peut-on vraiment parler du XIXe siècle et (surtout) est-ce bien important de le préciser ?

Suggestions :
_Selon l'éminent historien et médiéviste Ulysse Chevalier, elle daterait du  XIIe siècle.
Selon l'historien Ulysse Chevalier, spécialiste du Moyen Âge,  elle daterait du  XIIe siècle.
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'est pas faux de dire qu'il était historien au XIXe siècle sans préciser qu'il l'était également au début du XXe, a fortiori si c'est ce siècle-là qu'il a publié la majorité de ses écrits… Mais si c'est vraiment important :

_historien *à la fin du* XIXe siècle, expert du Moyen Âge
historien *dès la fin du* XIXe siècle, expert du Moyen Âge
historien *aux* XIXe et XXe siècles, expert du Moyen Âge_


----------



## Nicomon

Je me demandais surtout s'il était bien important de préciser à quelle époque U.C. a vécu.

Autre option :_ 
Selon l'historien et médiéviste Ulysse Chevalier (1841-1923), l'œuvre daterait du  XIIe siècle.
Selon Ulysse Chevalier (1841-1923), historien et expert du Moyen Âge, ... . _

Mais ces diverses options commencent à ressembler à _Belle Marquise vos doux yeux. _


----------



## calame

Plutôt que "expert", "spécialiste du Moyen-Âge", si on ne veut pas utiliser médiéviste. 
Sinon "historien médiéviste", ça se dit beaucoup aussi.


----------



## chatkigazouille

Bonjour tout le monde, merci des différentes suggestions. Avec du recul je me suis dit moi aussi préférer le terme _historien_ - cela vient tout naturellement à l'esprit bien que _médieviste _ne soit pas du tout faux. 

Bon, petite question : ça se dit, « historien sur qqch » ? Ex. Selon U.C, historien sur le Moyen Âge du 19e siècle... ?

Merci


----------



## Nicomon

chatkigazouille said:


> Ex. Selon U.C, historien sur le Moyen Âge du 19e siècle... ?


 Désolée, mais à mon avis... non.  L'ordre des mots ne va pas du tout.

Je te suggère de relire les autres suggestions, en particulier celles de Maître Capello (y compris le P.S. au sujet des siècles).

Mais je continue de penser qu'il n'est pas essentiel de préciser à quelle époque Ulysse Chevalier a vécu.


----------



## ancenis

chatkigazouille said:


> Avec du recul je me suis dit moi aussi préférer le terme _historien_ - cela vient tout naturellement à l'esprit bien que _médieviste _ne soit pas du tout faux.


La question n'est pas de choisir entre historien et médiéviste, mais de préciser de quelle période il est historien; il existe aussi des historiens antiquisants, des historiens modernistes, des historiens dix-septièmistes, dix-huitièmistes, dix-neuviémistes, des historiens contemporanéistes (eh oui, adjectifs tous plus barbares les uns que les autres, mais pourtant informatifs et concis à la fois quand on fait de l'histoire...). Si vous voulez asseoir l'autorité d'un expert, vous devez préciser son champ d'expertise le plus précisément possible. Un médecin neurologue, ce n'est pas la même chose qu'un médecin podologue, il en est de même en histoire, qui est aussi une science. Médiéviste se suffit à lui-même, comme neurologue ou podologue, mais pas historien.


Nicomon said:


> Mais je continue de penser qu'il n'est pas essentiel de préciser à quelle époque Ulysse Chevalier a vécu.


Bien sûr que si, c'est nécessaire. Ulysse Chevalier n'est pas Michelet ou Lavisse, pour qui ce serait effectivement superflu. Qui ici connaissait Ulysse Chevalier avant le gazouillis de Chat ? S'agissant d'un historien relativement obscur (plutôt qu'éminent, jugement de valeur qui est lui pour le coup inutile ici, cf #14) , il n'est pas seulement utile, mais indispensable de le situer dans son époque. On ne fait pas l'histoire à son époque comme on la fait maintenant ou comme on la faisait avant lui. Cela permet de placer son travail dans son contexte historiographique et de le relativiser, des progrès,  des découvertes ayant pu se produire depuis, ou tout simplement de nouveaux points de vue s'exprimer.
S'il est trop difficile d'attacher ce renseignement chronologique au personnage dans la phrase, situez au moins la date du travail dont il est question: les années 1890 ou à la fin du XIXème siècle
_ A la fin du XIXème siècle / Dans les années 1890, le bibliographe et médiéviste Ulysse Chevalier affirmait qu'elle remonte au XIIème siècle..._


----------



## Nicomon

ancenis said:


> Bien sûr que si, c'est nécessaire. Ulysse Chevalier n'est pas Michelet ou Lavisse, pour qui ce serait effectivement superflu.


Je n'ai fait que donner mon opinion, que personne n'est obligé de partager.
J'ai aussi suggéré de relire les suggestions de Maître Capello qui intègrent  XIXe siècle.

Tant pis si je passe pour une ignare, mais je ne connais pas plus Michelet ou Lavisse que Chevalier.
Mais si je voulais savoir à quelle époque l'un ou l'autre a vécu, je ferais la recherche.
J'ai aussi suggéré de mettre les dates entre parenthèses - une façon de faire assez courante - au post 16.



ancenis said:


> (plutôt qu'éminent, jugement de valeur qui est lui pour le coup inutile ici, cf #14)


  Au risque de me répéter, je ne connais pas Ulysse Chevalier.   J'ai écrit _éminent_ après l'avoir lu dans plus d'un article à son sujet.
Bien d'accord que c'est sans doute superflu.  Cela dit, le choix final ne sera pas le mien.


----------



## Reynald

chatkigazouille said:


> Avec du recul je me suis dit moi aussi préférer le terme _historien_ - cela vient tout naturellement à l'esprit bien que _médieviste _ne soit pas du tout faux.


Dans ce cas, la solution de Nico, en supprimant simplement _médiéviste_, est simple et sans ambiguïté. Les dates entre parenthèses sont justifiées puisque cet historien n'est pas célèbre au point d'être immédiatement situé (d'accord avec Ancenis) : ​


Nicomon said:


> _Selon l'historien et médiéviste Ulysse Chevalier (1841-1923), l'œuvre daterait du  XIIe siècle._


Vous pouvez aussi citer directement la référence (titre de l'article ou de l'ouvrage, date de publication) :
Selon l'historien Ulysse Chevalier (_Titre_, année de publication), l'œuvre daterait du XIIe s.
(Ou note de bas de page après U.C).


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Reynald.

En présumant que la précision _Moyen Âge_ est importante et que c'est le terme _médiéviste _que chatkigazouille n'aime pas...
Il y aurait aussi cette légère variante (avec ajout de dates) de la deuxième option du post 14.

_Selon l'historien Ulysse Chevalier (1841-1923), spécialiste du Moyen Âge, l'œuvre daterait du XIIe siècle._


----------

